# Faren - 10 months



## Jax08

Faren vom Warkonhaus


----------



## misfits

Wow!


----------



## CometDog

She is beautiful! Love her build too. Nice strong female.


----------



## sebrench

I can't critique her, but I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny720

Growing up nice ! She is beautiful!


----------



## dogfaeries

Beautiful girl!


----------



## dogma13

Gorgeous!


----------



## lhczth

I missed this some how. 



I really like her. Very nice female who is a bit stretched and could use a bit more leg at this age. OK withers, good topline, good placement of croup that could be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Great head on her even with her mouth closed. Dark eyes, excellent feet. I'll bet she could V depending on how she moves.


----------



## Jax08

lhczth said:


> I missed this some how.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her. Very nice female who is a bit stretched and could use a bit more leg at this age. OK withers, good topline, good placement of croup that could be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Great head on her even with her mouth closed. Dark eyes, excellent feet. I'll bet she could V depending on how she moves.


she floats <3 She's a bit easty-westy right now so we'll see what happens when her chest drops. A friend, who is a ASL breeder and AKC judge, thinks it will go away.

Yeah the mouth. LOL She was in standing heat and was like "why you touchin' my butt" :nono::nono:


----------



## dogfaeries

The easty-westy thing will probably go away. Carly was the same way at that age, and when her chest dropped, it went away. 

Pretty puppy, and she looks like she can move!


----------



## Jax08

I really don't know how she moves. Most of my pictures look like this.


----------



## Jax08

With the occasional good head shot because she STOPPED moving!


----------



## ausdland

Great looking pup! Really nice head and face. Longer bodied and shorter legs like mine


----------



## Heartandsoul

Jax08 said:


> I really don't know how she moves. Most of my pictures look like this.


It looks like her shoulders open really well in this pic. I think I got the terminology and what I see right. I’ve learned a lot from reading the “critique” threads.

She is beautiful!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

More than anything, it is the look in her eyes, a zest for life, that grabs me.


----------



## Steve Strom

She's really nice Jax. Even if you're not into detail and conformation, you'll look and admire her.


----------



## Jax08

Steve Strom said:


> She's really nice Jax. Even if you're not into detail and conformation, you'll look and admire her.


I'm so in awe of her. I even posted pictures with me in them, never do that!, just to show her off <3


----------



## Steve Strom

Lol, no ones ever going to describe me as photogenic, but I still show videos and pictures.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Steve Strom said:


> Lol, no ones ever going to describe me as photogenic, but I still show videos and pictures.


I have seen some of those. Your an honest man Steve.


----------



## Steve Strom

Yeah, I know. Once its on the internet,,, Its not like I can take it back.


----------



## Kahrg4

Love her expression!! Gorgeous girl.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Absolutely beautiful. I love her dark mask.


----------



## Jax08

12 months


----------



## mmags

Beautiful girl. Super solid dog, look at those legs!


----------



## wolfebergk9

She has a really nice build.


----------



## ksotto333

She is so beautiful, it's amazing how quickly they grow.


----------



## IllinoisNative

Beautiful. Good looks run in the family. ?


----------



## lhczth

Very nice girl. Looks like a dog I would own.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I love the planes of her head. Very nice!


----------



## Steve Strom

lhczth said:


> Very nice girl. Looks like a dog I would own.


I'll be the broker. Cash only. Small commission.


----------



## Chuck94!

Good lookin girl with a great physique!


----------

